# Need A Little Mod Help For My Rear Slide Storage Bars



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

I need a little bitty help with a mod. I just put a suspended shelf in the rear storage compartment of my 250RS - so now it's got a shelf half way up. This helps with everything not being thrown on top of the other back there. But I really want to get the rear slide storage bars out of back there.

So, I'd like to mount something on the back bumper to store them in. I think I've seen folks that have done this, but I can't seem to find exactly what I need. I would like to use PVC square fence posts if they exist, and attach them with those metal clamps that you screw tight (think the kind that holds a hose on a pool filter???). I don't want to get involved in welding stuff to the bumper, or drilling and such - need easy (you know, easy so a girl can do it







) But, the storage bars won't fit easily into a 4-inch square (tested using the sewer storage/bumper holes). I think I could use a 6-inch round PVC pipe, but that seems odd looking - would like to match the squareness of the bumper. I intend to spray paint whatever I find black (assuming the paint will adhere to pvc plastic). I've read people unbolt the bars, so there are four pieces, allowing them into smaller spaces, but I'm not sure I want to get involved in that - I totally see me losing the screws or bolts at some point.

Big questions are: has anyone done this, and what do you recommend - fence post? PVC round? What size? I've heard of using a 'quick release' to assemble the bars instead of a bolt/screw. What is meant by a quick release? That makes me think of quick release like on my bike front tire...doubt it's the same thing. What should I use to attach it to the bumper? Metal screw clamps, a U bolt? Does it HAVE to be screwed into the bumper?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Use 6" ABS sewer pipe, it is black already and should work and look okay. You can also paint the PVC if that is all you can find in that size.

For a quick release pin it has a pin with a sping to hold it in place instead of a bolt with a nut. Look at this google image search for Clevis pins


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

You could try this. Its what we did for sewer hose but comes in 6" too and would work.

http://travelingtek.com/2010/11/17/home-stinky-slinky-holder/


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I store my Outback at a paid storage. I'd like to have the rear slide bars stored outside on the bumper as well, but I am concerned they will be stolen. Has anyone thought of a storage device which may deter theft ?


----------

